# DTP dial stuck on espresso



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Anybody else experienced this? As I understand it the overheat protection must have kicked in but on leaving to cool, still not budging. Has been 12 hours now and still stuck.

Ideas anyone??

Not the end of the world as still under warranty but!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

The dial switch is made up of two microswitches. As you rotate you press either one of these.

If you're in warranty still then might be best to get in touch with whoever you got it from. If you aren't then open her up and see if you can find the fault.

I've had mine to pieces a few times so I can assist if needed.

Keep us updated


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Cheers mate. Will ring Lakeland tomorrow for first point of call.


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, rang Lakeland and they asked me to send photo of proof of purchase. Once done had an email back saying that i should try and ring Sage in the first instance. Phoned them today and explained the issue, girl on the phone asked in the office if anyone had heard of this problem before. One person had and said I need to just turn the knob however hard it seemed. I enquired as to the validity of my guarantee should I do this and she said there would be no problem ??

Think I'll take it back to Lakeland at the weekend


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Glad you're making progress with it. The dial can be a little stiff at times but you shouldn't really need to apply force lol. Hopefully they will just swap it for a nice shiny new one


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm almost certain this happened to me, but it was a while ago and I can't remember the details. I remember the panic of not being able to move the switch , then I changed something and I could easily move it again. I remember thinking how odd it was that whatever I changed would physically stop the switch from moving.

I can't remember what I changed. Maybe it was powering up the machine or adding water , or something like that.

I guess my first question would be: Is it actually turned on when you are trying to switch it?


----------



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi mate

Yeah, have tried when both on and off hot and cold. Pretty solid and if I was to use full force I guarantee it will break. Think I'll be getting my money back.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My advice, as always, in cases involving faults: if you do eventually return it then *always* return to the retailer. Whatever the retailer might say, your contract is with them. This will be of vital importance in the event that a repair ends up being ineffective: only if you have previously returned to the retailer will you then have the right to reject the goods finally.


----------

